# Does it Exist?



## chc36 (Apr 9, 2011)

Is there any fish out there that will eat inch long guppies but leave my black swordtail, gold lyretail molly and glass catfish alone? The guppies are all fry from a friends tank that I adopted since she only had a 1.5 gallon tank and I have a 10 (we're in a dorm so size is limited). I have 6 of them (of the original 56 that were given to various people) and I'm running out of space in my tank, especially if I let them grow to full size. Any suggestions? Sorry if it seems cruel but there are no other options, my LFS won't take them and no one I know wants them. Thanks


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Not for your size of tank. Why not just take them to an lfs and give them to them. If you don't soon you will be having babies of your own.


----------



## phys (Feb 4, 2011)

see if one of your friends wants to set up a tank in their room...


----------

